# VW Routan - Front License Plate Relocation trick to not drill



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

I just bought a 2011 Volkswagen Routan SEL Premium Calla Lily White, CPO. 

I decided not to drill the front bumper when I found out there is no bracket and it literally just drills into the bumper. 

The front fascia looks great without it there, so decided to come up with something. 

At the moment, I just zip-tied the plate to the black plastic molding. 









I just ordered this: 









Therefore, I can zip-tie the bracket (= no drilling at all), then mount the plate to it (= no visible zip-ties, as in right now in the above picture, you can see the zip-ties). 

Thought I'd share.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

It currently looks buck-toothed :laugh:


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> It currently looks buck-toothed :laugh:


 Ha, maybe I'll name the car "Mater".


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> Ha, maybe I'll name the car "Mater".


 Priceless. 

I'm so glad I live in PA where there is no front plates. So far with our last two Passats and the Routan, all of which we had the dealers find what we wanted, I always put that stipulation on there. "If it shows up with the front bumper drilled for a plate or filled to fix it, that is a deal breaker." I like the way you put it on the lower grill:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

Do you have pictures after you installed it?


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

That's the installed pic, i just covered up the plate number.


----------



## firesignscott (Dec 20, 2012)

*Question on your install*

I like how you mounted that. Is the black bracket you show from VW? If not, where did you get it and how much? I just purchased a 2011 Routan and need to install the front plate and like your install. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Go to any auto store and buy a black license plate front mount. Buy some black zip-ties if you don't have any.

It's as simple as zip tying the bracket to the front bumper, then installing the license plate.

Total cost was around $10.

I zip tied wherever i could on the back to make it feel solid.



firesignscott said:


> I like how you mounted that. Is the black bracket you show from VW? If not, where did you get it and how much? I just purchased a 2011 Routan and need to install the front plate and like your install. Thanks for the post.


----------

